# Poulan Chainsaw - Excessive Chain Oil output



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi folks!

I'm working on a Poulan Chainsaw (Mod #P3314 802260) that disperses a lot of chain oil.

What should I look for to stop this excessive flow?

Thanks for your help!

PL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What kind of oil is in the oiler tank? The oil pump is designed for bar and chain lube, which is basically 30wt oil with a tacking agent and friction reducing additives. If they are using a multi viscosity oil, it will feed it out faster. As far as I know, these pumps are not adjustable.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> What kind of oil is in the oiler tank? The oil pump is designed for bar and chain lube, which is basically 30wt oil with a tacking agent and friction reducing additives. If they are using a multi viscosity oil, it will feed it out faster. As far as I know, these pumps are not adjustable.


Thanks 30YT.
I'm going to drain the remaining oil from the tank and refill and test with fresh bar/chain lube and see if that makes a difference.

Thank again for your help!


----------



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re Saw*

Don't mean to be a smart Ass , but a better saw would help as most of these cheap saws leak oil like a cive, I have had more than not of these saws come in with floor dry in the saw case to absorb the oil.


----------

